# I see Dots before my eyes



## JTTHECLOCKMAN (Jul 30, 2013)

Here are a couple pens with some aluminum dots. I made these blanks as well as most of my blanks. Thanks for looking and as always any questions or comments are always welcomed.

The first is a Panache pen with black and white acylic and aluminum rings on the ends and aluminum dots. I call this my Ying Yang of pens.


http://img.Rule #2/albums/v233/JTTHECLOCKMAN/CopyofIMGP0937-1.jpg



http://img.Rule #2/albums/v233/JTTHECLOCKMAN/CopyofIMGP0946.jpg


The next is a Baron with Gabon ebony and aluminum dots and finished with 8 coats of med CA. The cap was spun from all aluminum.

http://img.Rule #2/albums/v233/JTTHECLOCKMAN/CopyofIMGP0933-1.jpg



http://img.Rule #2/albums/v233/JTTHECLOCKMAN/CopyofIMGP0924-1.jpg


----------



## Kevin (Jul 30, 2013)

I like!!! I like both but the Ying Yang really yings my yang.


----------



## DKMD (Jul 31, 2013)

Beautiful work!


----------



## longbeard (Aug 2, 2013)

I've seen those before, and still like them
Glad you could join us John


----------



## JTTHECLOCKMAN (Aug 22, 2013)

Alizey said:


> Waoooooooooooo. It is very good-looking and very well pens. I like it very much. The dots look very pretty. Color combination is also good. Is it making of wood? Hope you will share about it.



Thanks for the kind words. The blanks are made from cast resins that I make. The dots are aluminum rods. I am currently working on a few designs that will have color. Hope to get these done in the near future. As far as sharing I am willing to answer any and all questions. Thanks for looking.


----------

